# Raid 0, 1, 5 and 0+1 support for Dell Vostro 200 / 400 and Inspiron 530 / 530s machin



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Raid 0, 1, 5 and 0+1 support for Dell Vostro 200 / 400 and Inspiron 530 / 530s machines! (Finally)

http://snipurl.com/1w59v

http://www.thelostbrain.com/post/20...d-Inspiron-530--530s-machines!-(Finally).aspx

For all those who dare, use at your own risk.


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

Have you tried it? I did and it didnt work! Says that "The BIOS Bin file was not for this system" I have 1012 updating to 1015. If you were able to get it done please reply!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I have 1013 on mine (vostro 200) right now, works well.

Be sure to get the proper bios, they are different for the Vostro and Inspiron, and are for specific models also. Read carefully.


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

Yes I have downloaded the proper BIOS for the Inspiron 530 from the LostBrain website. I had already updated from 1010 to 1012 from the Dell website and trying to update from 1013 to 1015 through the LostBrain website to get raid 0. I'm going crazy! I don't know what to do! I'm thinking to either downgrade the BIOS or downgrade to XP and see if it works. I wouldn't like doing that.. but right now I'm pretty much on desperation mode! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

If you already have the lost brain 1013 installed, there is no need to update to 1015, there are no improvements that are worth the risk, leave it be.


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

No I didnt update from the LostBrain website. I updated from the Dell website and tried to update again through TLB site. He just posted a new comment saying he got a new version of the 1015. Someone else had the same problem. The new one doesnt work either.. who knows...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Dell may have done something to bios bin file 1015, to put a stop to this hack, who knows, you can download the older version 1014 from TLB, which does work.


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

They dont have 1014 for 513 on TLB website


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

You are correct, sorry about that.


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

Do you know how to downgrade my bios so i can try to update to 1012?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

There are some commands that work for some Dell bios's to "force" a flash, but the bios flash must be run from a DOS environment, not in windows.

They are called command switches, but you need to be somewhat of an advanced user to acomplish this feat, have you ever flashed a bios from a DOS environment (win98 boot floppy, or a floppy diskette converted to a CD)?


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

No but I could give it a shot..


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have never run from a DOS boot floppy or flashed a bios from one, it is very difficult for me to guide you how to on a forum, and there are not any good online guides I can find, I will however give you the "switches" to use with the flash command in DOS.

There are several, but here are the ones most likely to work on a Dell

/forceit 

/forcetype 

and the combination of the two forceit /forcetype

these commands are added to the end of the normal flash command

example: bios-name /forceit /forcetype 
replace bios-name with the actual filename of the file you are using to flash the bios, spaces before each /


WARNING: Flash the bios at your own risk

Flashing a bios is a hazardous procedure even for the very experienced, if anything interrupts the procedure, or if something just goes wrong you could wind up with a dead PC in need of a motherboard replacement. Flash failures have a 50/50 chance of damaging the motherboard.


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

Ok I got a USB bootable drive now.. the only problem is whenever windows boots up and type k: (the usb drive letter) it says "invalid drive specification" Any thoughts on this? I also tried all the other letter with no luck. Thanks


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

They usually mount as A

I assume you are booting off of the floppy diskette?


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

No. Its a USB stick


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

usually when you boot from a dos environment it will show the letter at the dos prompt, not sure you need to include the drive letter when typing the flash command, I never had to.


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

hmm ok.. so I guess I dont know the flash command..  what is it?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Go back to the site where you got the bios file you are trying to flash and do some reading,


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

I got it fixed. Thanks a lot for your help! Now I just need to figure out how to set it to RAID 0.


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

im so excited I got it done! I now have RAID 0 on my Dell. I paid barely 410 bucks for it. I got a kick butt computer now


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! You are welcome.


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey Mumbodog, I am trying to install a PCI to PCMCIA card on my Dell and for some reason my computer won't boot. Do you think it could be the new BIOS? I posted a comment on the LostBrain but who knows when he will reply... I already bought 3 of those and none work. They work fine on my buddy's PC with Vista. ANy thoughts?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry went on a little vacation.

With the card installed, enter the bios and be sure the PCMCIA card is Not the first device in the boot order, be sure the hard drive is.


----------



## supermanno (Jan 4, 2004)

Please if you are interested check out my new thread http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/741054-dell-inspiron-530-not-compatible.html
thanks


----------

